# Will Redd Stay?



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Ive been wondering this question alot lately. I mean the Bucks have cleared cap space to keep him, but what else? I dont see how the team "Management" wise has done anything to make Milwaukee a winning environment. This is a storied franchise and it seems like ok we will throw all of this money to keep Michael Redd but what about the pieces around him. Hes not a franchise type, but hes a very very good complimentary player. So what will win out. Money or the chance to win?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well the reason we moved KVH for cap is to help put good players around Mike. We have rights in some way or another for Mike, Gadz, and Zaza. So that would leave us time to sign a FA big like Stromile Swift and maybe have enough to go after a Bobby Simmons or a Joe Johnson type player before we re-sign the 3 guys so I think this is a do or die situation for the Bucks.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Redd has said multiple times that he wants to Retire as a Buck. I think he likes the small-market atmosphere of Milwaukee, and he genuinley grateful for the chance that was given to him by the Bucks. The Bucks definitly have the capspace, and Redd sees the foundation of the Bucks layed out, so I definitly think he will re-sign.*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey I am staying here! Mark it down now! Now go and get me Antonio Daniels and my boy Scoonie Penn and lets<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> call it a wrap!


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

I am a NET fan. But I like to say, that if you keep Redd and add a few peices, you will have a good team next year. Redd is real good.....sign him to a 5 year contract :groucho: :reporter:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah I think if we can add Stromile Swift, we would already be a playoff contender. If we can get TJ to come back healthy, have Dan play like he is playing now. Then draft a Hakim Warrick, Charlie Villanueva, or Fransisco Garcia. I would be set for our team.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Doesn't Michael Redd keep saying he wants to be here? He may win more in other places and I don't see why he wouldn't want to go to a winning situation. I guess if he really like the small market type of town he should stay here, but I don't see this team capable of competing for a title any time soon. But, you never know what could happen.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I think he'll stay. He's made it sound like he wants to, and they've made the room for him to come back. He's a really solid player and is going to be a big part of any success this team has in the next few years.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Although I would love the Cavs to sign him, I think it's pretty much a done deal. The bucks will resign him.

1) They aren't a bad organization
2) Unlike Boozergate, the Bucks can offer him the most money
3) They took a chance on him
4) By all their moves they made him feel wanted


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Isnt he a restriccted free agent? Well if he is then theres no doubt hell sign with the bucks..If he is unrestricted......cant the cavs offer just as much money as milwaukee can? IF thye cna..I see no reason for redd to stay in milwaukee..I mean I were Redd and had a chance to play with lebron I would jump on it


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

persian pride said:


> I am a NET fan. But I like to say, that if you keep Redd and add a few peices, you will have a good team next year. Redd is real good.....sign him to a 5 year contract :groucho: :reporter:


Agreed, except i am a spurs fan.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Although I would love the Cavs to sign him, I think it's pretty much a done deal. The bucks will resign him.
> 
> 1) They aren't a bad organization
> 2) Unlike Boozergate, the Bucks can offer him the most money
> ...


Yeah I agree with your points. Also he is unrestricted but we have his bird rights so we can match any offer given. Also Pioneer10, can you put me in your club?


----------

